

Jobs movie review roundup: Critics unimpressed - techaddict009
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/homecinema/jobs-movie-review-roundup-critics-unimpressed-50012011/

======
smackfu
My summary from reading several reviews is that it's not high art, but it
would be fine for a TV movie. It actually sounds like the criticisms are very
similar to those for the Isaacson Jobs bio: serviceable but not insightful.

I'm not paying theater prices for it, but I'll probably see it on DVD.

------
techaddict009
Has anyone watched the movie ? I want to watch it but it has not been released
in India :(

~~~
csixty4
It premieres in the US tomorrow, but there have been some advance screenings
for the media.

~~~
idoescompooters
I saw it tonight and I actually thought it was very good. It definitely
exceeded my expectations. I was a little unhappy of how they portrayed Woz,
but altogether the movie was well put together.

------
kaonashi
The guy playing jobs seems like he's reading off cue-cards.

------
harrytuttle
There's a surprise. A grandiose documentary about some capitalist's life. Who
cares. I refuse to watch it much like I did with the social network.

~~~
atldev
The Social Network isn't a grandiose documentary. If you just look at it as an
entertaining story based loosely on people you know written by a talented guy
(Aaron Sorkin), it's pretty enjoyable. You might actually like it. And the
tech angle must be somewhat attractive if you're drawn to HN.

